# please suggest a 22-23 inch full hd monitor under rs 10000.



## techfreak89 (Nov 3, 2011)

hi guys this is my first post on thinkdigit and i am in a real confusion i want to buy a full hd monitor 22-23 inches under 10000rs. plzzz guys suggest me some gud lcd/led 's.

1.main purpose is gaming and later i will connect it with ps3 dat means it shud also have hdmi port.
2.plzz try to give me price also 

thnxx in advance..


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 3, 2011)

LG LED E2360 23" for ~9k. Its sleek with HDMI, DVI and VGA connectivity. Better than Dell and Samsung LED models.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 3, 2011)

techfreak?!?!
hey guys, its a spai!


----------



## techfreak89 (Nov 3, 2011)

@lucky_star thnx 4 da reply i wl check sum review of dis lg model...is led gud for gaming and wat about benq models.
 @doomgiver sorry i didnt get u ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

techfreak89 said:


> @doomgiver sorry i didnt get u ?



There is an active member called thetechfreak. He is referring to him. Doomgiver, no more offtopics please. Thank you.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope when you say connect my PS3, you've planned out how to connect the audio also. Of course I expect you to remember there is no audio from the monitor but just in case. 

If you need help setting up audio there is another thread, a recent one that explains the audio problem. On tapatalk so I cant search it for you.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi i had been using this monitor. let me know if you need any info on this monitor. I will help you .


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 3, 2011)

Get Acer s231hl 23' led monitor _ 9.5k
for that price you get dvi cable too
+ hdmi support,wall mounting

*
heres a short image test/review on my acer s231hl *

Fully Dark room at 100 brightness

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/8278/14112010207.th.jpg


Fully Dark room at 100 brightness (NIGHT MODE)

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/9497/14112010208.th.jpg


Bright Room (NIGHT MODE)

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2796/14112010209.th.jpg


Bright Room 

*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5306/14112010210.th.jpg

Fully Dark room at 50 brightness

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/6391/14112010211.th.jpg


Fully Dark room at 50 brightness

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/740/14112010212.th.jpg


*img261.imageshack.us/img261/2928/14112010214.th.jpg

Iron man 2 @ 100 brightness Bright room

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/1111/14112010215.th.jpg


Iron man 2 @ 100 brightness Dark room
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/6760/14112010216.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img837.imageshack.us/img837/2428/14112010217.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/2499/14112010218.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/7900/14112010219.th.jpg

NIGHT MODE
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/2143/14112010220.th.jpg


*img338.imageshack.us/img338/2426/14112010221.th.jpg

Desktop
*img818.imageshack.us/img818/6665/14112010222.th.jpg




ingnore the lag...it was a monotor test ...not a gpu test...
was on IGp at that time

*But please do check the monitor for BB or other defects before buying*


----------



## techfreak89 (Nov 4, 2011)

@macho  hi bro as i can see dat ur having the same gpu as mine i have msi hawk 5770 little diffrent but how is the performance on 1920 x 1080 i mean a 23 inch led can overkill da gpu (5770) ??? 

@sarath hmmmn yaaar yeh toh socha hi nai kkk nw wt to do ??? audio ??ps3??

@v.na5h thnx man but i have heard many bad things abt this model....thnx for ur explaination i really appreciate it.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 5, 2011)

You can also have a look at Dell ST2320L 23" LED display, priced @ 9.5K. It has HDMI, DVI-D and VGA connector.


----------



## alok4best (Nov 5, 2011)

Using Samsung Konect Plus (P2370MS) for around one year now...gives you a lot of connectivity options. Mine is currently connected to PC, Laptop, D2H, Speakers, and XBox simultaneously..watching HD is like a treat on this.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Buy the Dell ST2320L monitor. It costs 9.4k on Letsbuy.com with cash-on-delivery option available. Great monitor, LED Backlit, 23' widescreen, 5ms response time, full HD, 1920x1080  resolution, etc.


----------



## maxxim (Mar 4, 2013)

Siddharth_1 said:


> Buy the Dell ST2320L monitor. It costs 9.4k on Letsbuy.com with cash-on-delivery option available. Great monitor, LED Backlit, 23' widescreen, 5ms response time, full HD, 1920x1080  resolution, etc.




Well i am on a hunt for a brilliant led display unit for my existing pc. it needs to boast of 1080p display, atmost 2ms response time & an ips panel. my primary need is but not limited to CG modelling, animation, simulations & rendering. i already have a capable crossfired HD6800 setup. the further west of my budget is 12000 inr. thanks in advance. (note - i highly appreciate performance over looks)


----------

